# Sticky  Sewing Machine Manuals



## Karen

You can get just about any manual (and attachments) for any machine at this site:
http://www.sew4less.com/sitemap.php


----------



## LausDeoAcres

I have an old singer from around 1910 with the number 19 stamped into it and a number plate that says G9658747

I need a manuel for this machine

If I knew how to post a picture I would

How do I go about finding a manuel for this one


----------



## ErinP

Singers are the easiest. 
First, you figure out what you have by taking your S/N to this page: http://www.singerco.com/support/serial_numbers.html

For example, according to the S/N, LausDeoAcres' machine was a model 66 manufactured in 1922.

Then you go to this link:
http://www.singerco.com/accessories/manuals.html

And look to see if there's a free version available for download.
Here's another site with a few free, Singer mauals available for download (including a 66) http://www.a1sewingmachine.com/manuals.htm


----------



## LausDeoAcres

txs...


----------



## DKR82

I was having a really tough time finding a manual for my Euro Pro 385X that a neighbor gave me...but I found this website, and it had it! www.ifixmachines.com Thought I'd put it here in case anyone else is finding it difficult to find a manual for their machine.

DK in KS


----------



## Kris in MI

Anybody know where I can find a manual for a JCPenny Model 6101? None of the links listed above have that model #!! Almost like it doesn't exist, except it's printing right there on the front of my (old, all metal) machine!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

yeah Kris In MI.... I sooooo know what you are talking about. I have this beautiful 1905 (?) Wheeler & Wright Treadle machine that I need the manuals for so that I can re-belt and oil her up so that I can use it for quilting....but trying to find them is near impossible so far. I really really want to get her working here in little ol' Barryton, Michigan. 

RHTricia


----------



## ai731

I made a PDF of the manual that came with my 1910s New Williams tredle sewing machine, and it is available for download from my blog, here: 
http://ai731.wordpress.com/downloads/


----------



## featherbottoms

Here are some links for sewing machine parts and dating the Singers

Parts

http://sewingmachine221sale.bizland.com/store/index.html

Dating the Singers

Dating the Singers


This link is to a manual for the Singer Treadle Sewing Machine 15-30. At the bottom of that page are links to related articles.

http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/aa012400b.htm?once=true&

I've not visited any of these pages yet but there looks to be some great info here - Montgomery Ward, Singer, Pfaff and others including the hand crank

http://www.ismacs.net/home.html

featherbottoms


----------



## Katskitten

Looking for a "FREE" down loadable .pdf owners manual for a Singer 538. All I've found is sites that want you to pay for them. I'm a bit picky, I won't pay for a .pdf of a photo copy.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten

Ref: My post above about the 538 manual.

I found an excellent reproduction at RELICS ( http://www.tias.com/stores/relics/ )

Joe


----------



## wagvan

Don't forget http://ismacs.net/manuals.html They have links to about everything out there. Unless you have an incredibly rare machine, don't pay for a manual, they are more than likely on the web for free!


----------



## furnaceoven

You know fresh produce is great for your body because they are packed with natural vitamins, minerals, and enzymes. Unfortunately, a lot of fresh produce goes to waste because people simply do not eat it up before it goes bad.

Thanks.


----------



## Maura

I cannot find a manual for my Bradbury. I have a copy of "Family or Medium Machine" from ISMACS, but I don't think my Braddy is one of these. *sigh*


----------

